# Cablz or Costa Mono sunglass straps?



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

What has been y'all experience? I have used Cablz before with success, but when I tried to move them to a new pair, they would continually slide off even thought the fit was snug. I'll be looking to find the best to use on Man o War and Frigate Costa's. Never tried their mono straps, so what's the down low on those?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I did the mono strap for while but ended up taking them off and putting a costa strap on. I used 200 lb mono with crimps. It worked well but then I realized if I put the neoprene strap on it would give the glasses some flotation so in the even that they slid off my head they wouldn't just sink right to the bottom


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IME, the neoprene straps don't hold/retain the glasses very well, the ends weren't strong enough to hold the glasses if they blew off underway on a boat. I use this style with great success.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1529/Costa-Del-Mar-Costa-Straps-Sunglass-Retainer.html

Will buy them again if I ever need a new one.


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

Just bought a pair if Costa brand and the rubber piece ripped off after one day.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Been happy w/the Cablz for a while now. I switched them from another pair like you but they don't slip off. Maybe there is some moisture in there?


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i got cablz on my, they seem to be working fine. i've had my costas for about 6 months or so.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

x2



HydraSports said:


> IME, the neoprene straps don't hold/retain the glasses very well, the ends weren't strong enough to hold the glasses if they blew off underway on a boat. I use this style with great success.
> 
> http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1529/Costa-Del-Mar-Costa-Straps-Sunglass-Retainer.html
> 
> Will buy them again if I ever need a new one.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cablz

I have had them for 3 yrs now and love them


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I think it says on the cables instructions to put hand sanitizer on the tips of your glasses before you slip the cables on your glasses.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use Croakies because I keep my Costas in a hard case and they will not fold up to fit in my case with a product like Cablz.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cablez.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried cablz and they were short and hard to get off and on. My only complaint
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> I tried cablz and they were short and hard to get off and on. My only complaint
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


They make different lengths and you shouldnt havd to take them off

-mac-


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive had the cablz for a year, no complaints.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I don't dig the Cablz... I was at Poco Bueno last year and every T, D and H was wearing 'em... It's like all of those Cablz being in such small quarters were creating some type of reaction/energy and i just got dizzy...well, that may have been the booze mixed with 100+ degrees...


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never had glasses blow off my face. In saying that I use the chum flotation strap. its awkward when driving because it hits my head rest. I imagine the cablz would do the same. gunna go to something similar to what hydra sports recommended.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They make different lengths and you shouldnt havd to take them off
> 
> -mac-


I think he was probably talking about taking them off of your head/cap. I agree, the short-ish length of the cablz makes them difficult to move from my face to my cap without binding. Just my .02.


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

I have the Cablz and I'll be trying something else here soon. I don't like when I go to put them from hanging around my neck to back on my face that I have to stretch out the ear pieces to go around my ear. And I may have to do that with the other straps, I don't know, but willing to try to keep from ripping my ears off.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

Cablz hands down


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

The neoprene straps do make them float if they go in the water though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can always get the lanyard with the big neon foam balls so if you need a stringer, boga or crab trap float youve got two extra on your head!


-mac-


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can always get the lanyard with the big neon foam balls so if you need a stringer, boga or crab trap float youve got two extra on your head!
> 
> -mac-


 LOL....arent those the Reid specials.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> LOL....arent those the Reid specials.....


Yup yup, goofier than all get out!

-mac-


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought some costas yesterday. I went with the costa c-line strap. Pretty much like the cablz without the obnoxious yellow logo on the rubber boots. The costa boots are more of a rectangular shape and fit pretty well


----------

